# Family Jewels...



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

got my moms car all done up. thanks santi for coming up and giving a hand. heres 1 pic for now. santi prolly has some better ones. came out pretty good. stance is actually really nice. may get smaller tires and go a lil lower. well see though.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

Like i siad sean, insane! Can't wait to snap some shots of it tonight!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Family Jewels... (Boosted20th2886)*

DOPE!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Family Jewels... (MalakaiTran)*

Awesome!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

Money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Family Jewels... (mikegilbert)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## s0eur0 (Dec 20, 2007)

chubby material.....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

Your mom is the **** sean


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

Hey, I read about you in the last PVW. I thought it was so cool that your parents went with you to the show. 
Now this... this just wins them the 2009 'Cool Parents' award.
What are the specs of the setup?


_Modified by iamraymond at 4:47 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Family Jewels... (iamraymond)*

thanks man!
set up is FK coils, uvair aero sports for the fronts, uvair air house I for the rears, 5 gal tank, dual 480s, easy street managment.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

The pics are by no means anything fancy, they are just pictures... 
Sean had done the frame and mounting of the hardware previous to my arrival. It came out really clean and fit very well. 
I was just there to get the bags on, and make sure everything went smooth, and worked properly. 
Me and Sean had been talking about this for ever until he was finally able to convince Mom to go for it... 
The fronts still have more than 1.5" of thread left, so with smaller tires it should be able to go down more... We can go down another 3/4" easily. 
Sway bar is out already, passenger side hits on the frame as well.. 
Wheels are 18x9 et38 all the way around.. 225/40/18 tires, hoping to change to a 215/40 turn the bag down, and tuck some rim! 
TOP DOWN








































The controller








TOP UP
















The guts. 
Stainless Steel 5 gallon tank. 
Dual 480c Compressors. 
Easystreet controller and manifolds. 3/8s line front and rear, w/ flow controls. 








all tucked away. 








Best plate ever!! 











_Modified by Santi at 5:39 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Family Jewels... (Santi)*

this is awesome. i want to bag my dads lexus.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Family Jewels... (ryanmiller)*

Your mom kicks ass!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Holy ****, that is cool! Clean install too- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Commocozy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

Very very cool.. I love your mom!


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

What was your strategy? I keep trying to get my mom to let me bag her Tiguan, but she wont let me.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

i had 2 cars on air....lol


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: Family Jewels... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Your mom kicks ass!
















x2!! Can we trade moms for a while? My mom likes to curb my wheels


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Family Jewels... (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*

good lawd. i cant believe you talked your mums into that. im thoroughly impressed with the fact that she was willing to roll with the install and the wheel choice AND cutting the car up
looks great. LOVE the color


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Family Jewels... (LilGreenJeTTaGiRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LilGreenJeTTaGiRL* »_
x2!! Can we trade moms for a while? My mom likes to curb my wheels









haha that sucks. she curbed some of mine a long time ago but shes better now. hopefully she likes her car like this.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

it looks alot better in person as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

Damn


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Family Jewels... (moacur)*

Thats awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Sean's mom!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Family Jewels... (Larry Appleton)*

haha thats awesome!!!
looks great guys!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Family Jewels... (PAULITO)*

That car is screamin' for some of the chrome mirror caps to go with the front grill and wheels.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

woww thats sickkk


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Family Jewels... (awd805)*

WOW i wish my mom was that cool......


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

Holy shneikies


----------



## mk4spence (Jun 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow very clean!!


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

My Mom has a white Eos, my Dad has a MKV GLI on 19" BBS LM's and my brother has a MKIV four door on Porsche 997t wheels...
I've got the family, but missing the air on the Eos! Sean, that's amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Family Jewels... (Matt Crooke)*

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn Mrs.Parker!!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Family Jewels... (Matt Crooke)*

Unbelievably cool







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lower


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

My mom wont even let me change her oil.
-_-


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (Unit01)*

That's dope sean! I want to do my corrado so bad. I am debating holding off on the (new) coils since I already have FK's (one is blown on the car now), and getting a used set and baggin it. Mah dukes is lucky to get hooked up like that! Brakes look sick too, nice color match


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

Wow dude im jealous wish my mom balled out as hard as your mom, cars dope


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Unit01)*

Clean and simple just how I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my dads got bags on his touareg.








filthy as **** sean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anybody else want to see pics of the mom?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

OMG!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Time for mom to be in PVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Great job guys. Looks really dope. Can't wait to see this in person at SoWo


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

wow, your moms is the poop.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_anybody else want to see pics of the mom?

Bwahahaha!
And yes.


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (Unit01)*

awesome


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Fresh Cappuccino)*

some of u guys are creepy...








Funny thing about Sean's mom is that she's every bit of a VW enthusiast as any of us... 
She may not be able to do the work herself, but she does this stuff for her... She goes to H2O every year, and to any local shows they can.. Its awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif She even posts randomly on Eurghetto


----------



## vwarge138 (May 2, 2006)

thats sick looks alot better now hope she drives it to h20i


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

this is 100% correct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_some of u guys are creepy...








Funny thing about Sean's mom is that she's every bit of a VW enthusiast as any of us... 
She may not be able to do the work herself, but she does this stuff for her... She goes to H2O every year, and to any local shows they can.. Its awesome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif She even posts randomly on Eurghetto


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thank you Santi!!!
Dubmom


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_Thank you Santi!!!
Dubmom















Your welcome. Always a pleasure doing work for the Jax Dub Family http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Sick!
My president is black
The E0S is blue
**** it ma I'm baggin that sh!t too


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Family Jewels... (corrado_sean2)*

your mom is awesome 
very nice


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Unit01)*

nice 
my mom doesnt even know what a spark plug is or that you have to change them 
at least my dad is cool with mods 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Unit01)*

I want to know how that conversation started.. "So, mom. We should bag your eos...."
thats awesome dude!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (98DUB)*

That's about how is began. After bagging jetta and corrado, the only one left is EOS. Touraeg is already bagged. Couldn't have a "stock" car sitting in the driveway much longer. Once I saw the wheels chromed, there is no way I could not do air!!! I'm just waiting to see what Sean suggests next......


----------



## ALMS TiTy (Jun 15, 2006)

Sean, I have to give it to you, you know how to build some rediculiously clean cars... Cant wait to see it in person. If you want to do a photo shoot, let me or Drew know and we can figure something out. Looks super clean!!! great job!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ALMS TiTy)*

thanks man! and thanks everyone! im so stoked how it turned out. now its time to get the a6 done.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Taken by Ian


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

those pics are sick. car looks niceee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (awd805)*

ah sick! been waiting to see those


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Im no photography expert, but damn Ian can take some pictures


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my mom is the same way, 2 years ago when i planned to go to H2O my mom was like "a carshow in new jersey dedicated to vw's? can i come? " She has gone to a few local shows as well. I am gonna build her a karmann ghia(I know i probably butchered the spelling of that) once she finishes paying off their truck. She already ok'd airride, I am very excited.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I am speechless. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

still waiting on pics of the mom


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_still waiting on pics of the mom









she said no way! 

sean i did the alignment it rides real nice. i tried talkin her into gettin rid of the rest of the badges too.
the car is clean!!!! checked all your work cause I had it on the lift and you guys did a great job running all the wires and hoses. looks factory almost.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (psycopathicryda)*

Car looks better and better everytime I see it. Glad I could help out on something so awesome.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

raw


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_
she said no way! 

sean i did the alignment it rides real nice. i tried talkin her into gettin rid of the rest of the badges too.
the car is clean!!!! checked all your work cause I had it on the lift and you guys did a great job running all the wires and hoses. looks factory almost. 

thanks man! i appreciate it!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

we know wat u ride, wat ur mom rides, what oes the rest of the fam rock??? so sick by the way man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgliin05)*

stepdad drives a t-reg v10 turbo diesel


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

by the way is their any air ride in florida that santi doesnt do or hasnt done?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_by the way is their any air ride in florida that santi doesnt do or hasnt done?

Sean and I did my g/f's air ourselves.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

ya we did my rado ourselves too.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_by the way is their any air ride in florida that santi doesnt do or hasnt done?








you say that like its a bad thing... 
Yeah there's been a few i havent done. Florida flows mk5, and Rafi's mk5, Sean 'rado, Ian's GFF, SFL Mark mk4 gti, Andrew's GLI, and a couple others...


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Im just gigglin about it. its almost like you cant do air in florida without askin santi first!! lol
















ps lay out the Toe


----------



## 01jtivr6playa (Dec 22, 2007)

loveee lovee loveee it!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (01jtivr6playa)*

drop the top then the bags. holla


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Would look sick with some 3-piece Lorinser RSK-2's


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (D Brown)*

haha dude id love to put those on her car. if she would give me a definite to put her wheels for sale i would in a heart beat.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Just do it anyways....tell her its her late Birthday gift....and that will give us an excuse to get the fronts lower too.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (2PointSlowww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2PointSlowww* »_Just do it anyways....tell her its her late Birthday gift....and that will give us an excuse to get the fronts lower too.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (D Brown)*

These werent posted before...


----------

